

More Developers for Co-founderdatingSF Lunchbunch - triciarampe

Iphone, Web, Android...come join a forming group of web designers and entrepreneurs for a casual twice a week lunchbunch to find your next project/start-up.
Meets in San Francisco, tuesday and thursday lunches.
email me the event organizer, Tricia Rampe, triciarampe@gmail.com  and see my personal business website. www.artcrush.me
======
ammmir
anyone know of similar events around the peninsula? i'm in cupertino and as
enticing as lunch in the city sounds, it's a bit far.

